# Louie Louie



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Been following this kid he is unreal

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/ ... ME&TEMPLAT


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Unreal numbers, that is one hell of a high school career.

...but if he's going to USD he must have some issues.


----------

